# Has anyone installed 30amp hookup at home



## haocamper (Feb 6, 2004)

I want to install a 30amp hookup at my house so we can run the a/c and microwave in the Outback while it is parked in the driveway. Has anyone had a 30amp recepticle installed? I assume that most electricians can do it but I've called a few and they will not quote me a price on the phone or give me the basic details on what needs to be done. Does anyone know much would it cost and what it involves?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Would need to know
Can wire be routed above ground or underground?
How much wire length is required to get there from the house power panel?
Does your house power panel have available circuits to use?
There are many unknowns for someone to give a phone estimate.
I personally would do it myself, but it could be $100-200 for someelse to do with materials and labor. it really depends on the location information.

The outlet in a weather box is like $20 at Lowe's, wire say $0.40/foot, circuit breaker say $15, conduit, say $0.15/foot. These are just guesses from the many trips to Lowe's

Good luck

KS


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

KS, you got it right , there are to many variables. If the panel is close to the TT no problem and inexpensive. Mine was 140 feet away and I had to run the conduit external under the eves. Being so far I also had to go up in wire size from 10 awg to 8awg wire. Another thing to consider is the special tools, benders, fish tape, ect. these will add to the cost if you don't already have them. Kirk


----------



## haocamper (Feb 6, 2004)

When you talk about the panel being located near the camper - do you mean the box that comes into the house from the street or the fuse/breaker box on the inside the house? The electrical box that hooks to the street (above ground lines)is on the opposite side of the house from the driveway. Sounds like this might be an expensive job?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We are in the process of converting one of our garages into living space, and I made provisions in the electrical plan for just that. An outside 30 amp plug at the rear of the house, about 10' from where I park the Outback.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

haocamper,

You have a electric meter connected to the overhead wires that should go to the main high wires along the road. The electric meter is then connected to your power panel (circuit breakers) usually in the basement. Connected to this power panel is everything in your house that uses electric. To route a outlet for your camper, you need to run wire from the new outlet to this power panel in the basement if that is where it is. Sometimes the power panel is located in a garage instead of the basement.

To pay an electrian to do all of the work can be expensive, as a rough estimate, layout the system, go to Lowe's and get a price for the materials and double the material cost for a rough cost estimate to have it installed.

If you are not confident with doing electrical work, definately hire someone who is.
When I do sidejobs, I barter a lot for helping people out instead of charging them.

Your layout is really the key to the overall cost though.

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## haocamper (Feb 6, 2004)

hurricaneplumber

Thanks for the info - our panel is actually in the hallway of our house (we have a crawl space). I would definitely have the work done for me - don't want to mess with electricity.

By the way - I have a plumbing question - How hard it is to have a drain installed where I could drain my tanks if need be (probably only the grey tank)?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Again, it depends on what there is to work with. It could be easy and cheap or nearly impossible and cost thousands. I can't realistically install one at my house.

Are you connected to municipal sewer or septic tank?
Where is the main house drain line? Underground, inside?
Could you tap into the house drain inside or do you have to dig into the ground?
Where is location of camper in relation to where the house drain is?
I could go on and on......

Basically all you need is a connection to the system and clean outs and possibly a trap and vent, it all depends on what you have to work with.

You can even create a gray water recycling system in your house to flush toilets with and save on water consumption. (I wouldn't bother though)

If it is only gray water, water your plants and bushes with it. Much cheaper than a drain system.

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## Gundad (Jul 7, 2004)

I just got done with my 30 amp breaker install The breaker was under 4$went ahead and pulled 10-3 just for future(i enjoy redundancy)only needed 10-2 took me about 1hr 10 minutes I had picked up a Nema3-r weathertight box at Camping world for about $35 the wire was left over so for under $40 I have AC in the driveway good luck with your hopefully soon install


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

When we lived down in Rancho Cucamonga I used to dump in the clean out but we were on a sewer system. Where I am at now we are on a septic system and there is no easy way to do it other then the local KOA being 2 miles away. Kirk


----------

